

A Long-Ago Ancestor: A Little Fish, With Jaws to Come - japaget
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/12/science/a-long-ago-ancestor-a-little-fish-with-incipient-jaws.html?ref=science&_r=0

======
japaget
Additional info: [http://phys.org/news/2014-06-fossil-jaws-
vertebrates.html](http://phys.org/news/2014-06-fossil-jaws-vertebrates.html)

[http://phys.org/news/2014-06-oldest-fish-world-million-
years...](http://phys.org/news/2014-06-oldest-fish-world-million-years.html)

